# copy Batch Frage



## alko_style (16. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe letztens von nem freund demonstriert bekommen wir nützlich batch sein kann. Also hab ich mich ein wenig dmit beschäftigt und hab da ne Frage:

Wie kann ich dafür sorgen, dass wenn ich die datei jemandem schicke, sich die datei selber in ein bestimmtes verzeichnis kopiert oder eine andere batch die ich dann mitschicke dorthin kopiert?
Mein Problem ist, dass ich ja möglicherweise den Pfad nicht kenne, in den dieser jm, dem ich die datei schicke, meine batch dateien schiebt....

Außerdem hab ich noch eine Frage die nich ganz so wichtig ist...
Kann ich inder datei sagen, dass sich ein bestimmter befehl nur aktiviert wenn z.b. 60 sekunden vorbei sind oder wenn er etwas bestimmes startet?

mfg

alko_style

PS:Wenn jm interesse und ahnung hat mit öfte nen paar knifflige Fragen zu beantwortet addet mich in icq.
Meine nummer is 431-430-191.

\\EDIT also durch eine Batch dieselbe batch zu kopieren hab ich rausgefunden. war iwie ganz einfach.
copy "Test.bat" "Zielordner"
also steht nur noch die frage mit der verzögerung

\\edit ok dadurch fällt mir wieder was ein...Kann ich eine Verknüpfung ich einen bestimmten ordner stellen ?Wieder eine Verknüpfung on der datei selbst

leider nochma //EDIT Ich kann zwar die datei kopieren aber nich in di autostart...ght das nich weil das keine verknüpfung is ? der ändert immer den autostart pfad von ...\startmeü\... zu ...\starmen³\... voll komisch...obwohl es richtig in der datei steht.


----------



## Enumerator (27. November 2008)

http://www.antonis.de/dos/batchtut/bat-kurs/index.htm
http://www.antonis.de/dos/batchtut/index.htm


----------



## Nawi0 (23. Oktober 2009)

1. ja du kannst es dir einfach machen mit dem pfad den du nicht kennst

erstelle eine datei 

pfadhierrein.txt
lass dein kumpel da den pfad reintippen allerdings mit ""'s
also 

Falsch:
N:\Bat\fertige exen\Nawis Programm Starter.exe

Richtig:
"N:\Bat\fertige exen\Nawis Programm Starter.exe"

in deiner batch machst du dann volgendes


```
set variablenname=<pfadhierrein.txt

wenn du dann

echo %variablenname%

machst sollte der pfad erscheinen
```


die meisten deiner fragen haste ja scho selbst rausgefunden das du commands aktivieren kannst glaub ich net aber es gibt in windows Powershell den command sleep:

```
NAME
    Start-Sleep

ÜBERSICHT
    Hält Shell-, Skript- oder Runspaceaktivitäten für die angegebene Zeitspanne
     an.


SYNTAX
    Start-Sleep [-seconds] <int> [<CommonParameters>]

    Start-Sleep -milliseconds <int> [<CommonParameters>]
```

wenn du kein powershel hast kein ding 

mir ises ne zeit lang genauso gegangen hab dir mal die sleep.exe angehängt
is alerdings net die von windows sondern n anderes app


```
PS C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Nawi> N:\sleep
Sleep in ms: sample sleep 2000 (sleep 2 sec)
Or you can use sleep 3 (sleep 3 sec)
written by Dirk Paehl (http://www.paehl.de)
lets sleep for 3 seconds
... finish
```

andere alternative wäre

```
Ping 127.0.0.1 -n 5
```

das dauert etwa 5 sekunden

hoffe war noch bisl hilfreich 

have fun with it


----------



## Enumerator (23. Oktober 2009)

@Navi0
Du warst wohl etwas über-eifrig? 
Ich glaube kaum das alko_style nach fast einem Jahr noch Interesse an dem Thread haben wird, zumal das sein bisher einziger Beitrag hier im Forum war...

Gruß
Enum


----------



## Nawi0 (23. Oktober 2009)

nuja sagen wirs so ich hab das datum erst gesehen als ich schon fertig war mit tippen xD


----------

